# China low rise development



## testeridd (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi there, I am from hong kong. Today I am going to show you some China low rise building. If you come from America or Europe, you will find the folling building familiar








































































Please note that a new trend of devilopment is in a piece of land there will be both low density and high density housing, as the chinese government want land to be used more efficeintly


----------



## worldwide (May 3, 2005)

testeridd said:


> Hi there, I am from hong kong. Today I am going to show you some China low rise building. If you come from America or Europe, you will find the folling building familiar


so i assume that people drive the suv's from your other thread to these crap-shacks every night.


----------



## alanna08 (Dec 20, 2008)

Amazing one's, good job.


----------

